# yellow icing cupcake.



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's my latest cupcake. It is an ash bottom. The lid is Hickory that was dyed chocolate brown. The icing is Durham's powdered wood putty dyed yellow. The heart is hollow. It is threaded using the Baxter wood threader from www.bestwoodtools.com


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: Nice one John, is that just for me, see you got the threader out, was thinking of making one myself, but still like to hand chase. Nice box i like it, and you did not need to put the love heart on just for me:no: :laughing: LB..


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Looks good enough to eat John. :thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

LB I must have been thinking about you when I made it. I took it with me to the school cafeteria today and left it on my tray while I was eating. one of the guys had gone for desert and wanted to know where I found the cupcake. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks good enoung to eat John! I really admire your work. I've seen many examples on many sites and all are superb!..Bill..


----------



## bwhall (Feb 26, 2008)

look's like a real labor of love


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*congrats*

Congrats on the cupcake... It looks great... Alot of work goes into something like that...


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

Ya....I like that too. Very creative. I'm just a spindle turner, haven't tried the more challenging stuff yet. Nice! M.


----------

